# WOC- Cool Heat



## lilMAClady (Jun 2, 2008)

So what do you guys think? I think its a fab collection from what I've seen. (I won't be seeing it in person I live too far away) I have my eye on Warm Chill (Is it ashy on?), Climate Blue (Could you dupe it with Thunder from the Blue Storm Collection with Very Pink Reflects patted on top?) and Warming Trend (Is it like anything in the permanent line and is it cool?).  I'm also eyeing High 90's and Swelter Slimshines. 
Raves, Rants, Reviews, Let's hear em'!! 

P.s. What do you think of Cool Heat shadow???


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2008)

This collection screams WOC! The blue, green and purple eyeshadows speak for themselves!
I think that this is a great collection for us women of colour!


----------



## damsel (Jun 2, 2008)

i want all the shadows besides blue flame. it looks very similar to deep truth (which i already have). i may also high 90s s/s to go w/ my pink grapefruit l/g that i just got. i'll have to see the others irl to decide. i'm soooooo excited for this collection!


----------



## kelcia (Jun 2, 2008)

This particular collection was kind of made for us. I have a hard time appreciating lighter folk with bright blue eyeshadow.. I dunno.
Solar White looks like it's gonna become my next HG highlighter.. and Gulfstream looks ridiculously pretty.
i'm more interested in the slimshines though.. Tropic Glow is looking mighty fine.. if I had the money.. I'd buy all the slimshines with this collection.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 2, 2008)

I want Tropic Glow Slimshine as well, plus a few of the eye shadows.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I will only be looking at Warm Chill.  All of the colors have something similar in my collection since I love blues (Steamy, Parrot, Big T, Deep Truth, Contrast... should I go on?).


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_This collection screams WOC! The blue, green and purple eyeshadows speak for themselves!
I think that this is a great collection for us women of colour!_

 
Couldn't have said it better myself! lol ALL shadows are just meant to be.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 2, 2008)

I love blues, teals, etc as they look  amazing especially on WOC but I'm only picking up 3 shadows 

*Warm Chill* Frosty seafoam green with gold pearl (frost) 
*Gulf Stream* Frosty mid-tone blue green with green pearl (frost) 
*Cool Heat* Frosty teal with multi-dimensional pearl (frost)


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm getting all of the shadows but skipping the lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This collection looks too good to miss out on.


----------



## Nelly711 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm getting all of the eyeshadows and maybe a couple of the slimshines.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I love blues, teals, etc as they look amazing especially on WOC but I'm only picking up 3 shadows 

*Warm Chill* Frosty seafoam green with gold pearl (frost) 
*Gulf Stream* Frosty mid-tone blue green with green pearl (frost) 
*Cool Heat* Frosty teal with multi-dimensional pearl (frost)_

 
I'm getting those plus a couple of slimshines. Tropic Glow and Swelter


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 2, 2008)

I want the shadows (not into Slimshines) but I can't help wondering how different these blues and teals are from stuff in the perm. line or LE items we (I) already have.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 2, 2008)

I definitely want the e/s.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 2, 2008)

Which shadows do you guys think are dupeable? 
Would Warm Chill look ashy?? A few look like they are something I could dupe, but from those that have seen them, help PLEASE!!! LOL


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Which shadows do you guys think are dupeable? 
Would Warm Chill look ashy?? A few look like they are something I could dupe, but from those that have seen them, help PLEASE!!! LOL_

 
From the pictures, Warm Chill looks like Aquavert.  Gulf Stream looks like Waternymph (maybe slightly less green) and Blue Fame looks like Deep Truth.  Part of me hopes I am right so I can decrease my wish list to just Climate Blue, Cool Heat (which may or may not look like Parrot on me) and maybe Warming Trend.  And who knows, I may give the Slimshines a try.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 2, 2008)

warm trend
solar white


----------



## sofabean (Jun 2, 2008)

nothing really catches my eye now. before, i really wanted some of the eyeshadows and mostly all of the slimshines, but they don't stand out enough now.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 2, 2008)

So far I'm wanting Solar White, Warm Chill and Warming Trend and probably a slimshine or too. I have enough Teals and Blues from previous launches but you can never have enough subtle shades for everyday looks.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 2, 2008)

I've only seen the eyeshadows. I don't tend to wear alot of blues and greens but i do like the purples.

I'm looking forward to it, though...


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 5, 2008)

The slimshines are so gorgeous! I want swelter, by degrees and high 90s...or maybe all of them..they look so pretty


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey red, I love your blog!! What do you think of the slimshines??


----------



## f!erce (Jun 5, 2008)

the slimshines didnt really grab me but then again Im not too familiar with them anyway.  I just want three of the shadows - warm chill, gulf stream and cool heat.  Thankfully this collection wont break my bank!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 5, 2008)

Initially I was whatever about this collection.  Then I got super excited when I took another look at the promo pics.  But now that I have seen actual pictures and swatches, I am loosing all interest.  Maybe seeing it in person will change my mind, but I can totally see myself not getting a single thing.  Which would be great because July collections are going to hit hard.


----------



## neezer (Jun 5, 2008)

i just said in the big thread that i was waiting on Sonic Chic...which i am...but idk about collection. I have to touch them and see first. Cuz honestly im tired of blue


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 6, 2008)

I really keep going back and forth with this collection.  I'm pretty sure that I want Solar White and Warming Trend definitely.  Oh yea and Swelter and High 90's slimshine.  But as for the rest of the eyeshadows, I'm not sure.  I dont want to regret not getting them either.  I have colors that are similar to the rest, but these colors in the collection seem so much richer than the dupes.


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Hey red, I love your blog!! What do you think of the slimshines??_

 
thank you . I love slimshines. for me they combine the best of both worlds and i love how sheer they feel. The texture is like a lip balm. Urgent is my favorite!


----------



## elongreach (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I want some shadows, but I have to see them to see what would help round my collection out.  I definitely want Tropic Glow and High 90s slimshine.


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_thank you . I love slimshines. for me they combine the best of both worlds and i love how sheer they feel. The texture is like a lip balm. Urgent is my favorite!_

 

I actually have a couple slimshines, I meant what did you think of the ones in this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I am definitely getting High 90's. That's it for those, unless someone has any other suggestions for a beautiful warm summery pink. 

As for the shadows, I keep going back and forth and my list is back at:
Warming Trend
Warm Chill
Climate Blue
Cool Heat

What I don't like I'll send back as I'll have to order online. Yea!! I can't wait. What a great year for MAC!!


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_I actually have a couple slimshines, I meant what did you think of the ones in this collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I am definitely getting High 90's. That's it for those, unless someone has any other suggestions for a beautiful warm summery pink. 

What I don't like I'll send back as I'll have to order online. Yea!! I can't wait. What a great year for MAC!!_

 
Sorry I misunderstood  you..
I am definitely getting high 90s, swelter, tropical glow..actually i am thinking of getting all of them!! but high 90 is my priority


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 8, 2008)

Leave it you you Specktralites to have me second guessing. I'm not too excited about the eyeshadow b/c I seriously think all of them are dupe-able. Or at least colors you can do without. But now I'm thinkin' about checkin' some of them out. And I will definitely be peepin' at the Slimshines!


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm with you, AfricanaEyes.  I've not been really hyped about any of the new releases lately (and my pocket and I should be thankful!).  I am most excited about upcoming piggies, and hope that these new ones won't disappoint.  With that said, the shadows in Cool Heat look like they are probably just ok for me, as I've never felt really confident about wearing blues and blue greens.  I'll have to check them out, of course.


----------



## drebaby (Jun 8, 2008)

i think i will get gulf stream and warming trend if i get anything..im holding out for starflash!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 8, 2008)

I love this collection!! Im getting all the shadows except for Warming Trend and Climate Blue. I'll have to swatch Blue Flame in person to see if i really need it to not considering i already have Deep Truth. Blue Flame seems more metallic then Deep Truth so i might just cave and get it anyways. Im also thinking about High 90s slimshine as i've never tried them out before but im not one for very colorful lips so i will have to check out the slimshines in person before i decide for sure.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 9, 2008)

So far my llist has all of the shadows and tropic glow and high 90s slimshines.  since i'm rebuilding my collection...it's fun to get the LE shadows and still get some much needed color punches....


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

i am sooo excited about this collection! I can't wait till it comes out in the UK!!

Are any of the eyeshadows comparable to ones in the permanent collection??


----------



## damsel (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Are any of the eyeshadows comparable to ones in the permanent collection??_

 
warming trend = patina
blue flame = deep truth
gulf stream = steamy

not sure of any others...


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_warming trend = patina
blue flame = deep truth
gulf stream = steamy

not sure of any others..._

 
thank you!! i'm going to be able to save some money LOL


----------



## lilMAClady (Jun 9, 2008)

I keep going back and forth about what I want. I KNOW I want Cool Heat and High 90's. Other than that its Climate Blue and Warm Chill. *Sigh*  I guess when I get my order I'll decide what to keep. I was super excited for the N Collection, and Fafi, ordered everything I thought would look good and returned it ALL but one item each. I hope this is the same way, but I LOVE blues, greens, purples and bold lip colors so I dunno...yes I do, I'm super excited! I love when MAC has new collections!!


----------



## d n d (Jun 10, 2008)

A lil off topic (sorry). The colors look really nice but what I'm really wondering about is *Turquatic Heat perfume.  *I'm not a real big fan of the original but for some reason the limited edition looks like it might a perfect scent for summer.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 10, 2008)

I like the Cool Heat swatches I have seen.  I do not have any turquoise e/s except for Teal pigment, so I definitely want Cool heat e/s.   

I am not really into lip products, so I will probably pass unless I see them in person or in a FOTD.

Edit:  I ordered - Warm Chill, Cool Heat and Solar White e/s.   I cannot really get into the stores as I am still healing from having a baby, so I hope the colors work out.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_thank you!! i'm going to be able to save some money LOL_

 
Yeah, that's what I thought!  That's why I made a look today based on dupes in the collection and I like what I saw! 
At least this way I can enjoy the collection from a non-buying perspective!  I still want to go for the ones that aren't dupable.

I'm thinking of going out on Thursday and getting pictures of Solar White so I can compare it to Cloudbound.  I just want to see a WOC swatch White Gold, Vanilla pm, White Wheat, Cloudbound, that gold from Strange Hybrid, and Solar White.  With all of the gold releases, it's got to look like one of them.  Sides, I use Cloudbound all the time so it'd be nice to have a a replacement since I'm actually making a dip.

Wow, this post came out longer than I though... Monologue over.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 10, 2008)

Im having trouble deciding what slimshine i want to get. I pre-ordered High 90's but im not sure it's gonna go with my skin tone or not. Any suggestions?? I prefer not too bright of a color.


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 10, 2008)

i've just placed my order
i am broke though..so right now only high 90s, the others will be ordered later...


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jun 10, 2008)

I really like the eyeshadow colors of this collection, but I have a good bit of green and blue shadows. So I don't really know if I'll buy those. But as for Solar White, you can consider it mine.


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2008)

MAC is going to kill me with the amount of blues and teals they have already got :s


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 10, 2008)

I was able to swatch all of the eyeshadows and slimshines last night.  I'm getting all the eyeshadows and three slim shines.  I did side by side swatches of colors I already had and didn't find a dup.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_warming trend = patina
blue flame = deep truth
gulf stream = steamy

not sure of any others..._

 
Cool Heat = Big T

But to be fair, Gulf Stream is more teal and less gold than Steamy, and I might look into it because Steamy looks really gold on me.


----------



## damsel (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Cool Heat = Big T_

 
true, but big t is not part of the permanent collection.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_But to be fair, Gulf Stream is more teal and less gold than Steamy, and I might look into it because Steamy looks really gold on me._

 
i agree. also steamy is much more frosty. the only thing i believe that can "truly" be duped from this collection based on the permanent collection is blue flame and that is why i will more than likely purchase all of them besides that one


----------



## User67 (Jun 11, 2008)

I got to play with all the shadows at update & I think they are all gorgeous. Out of all the spring/summer collections this is the one that I was really looking forward to. Some of the colors are similar to those in the perm. line or from past releases. Especially Blue Flame, it really does look just like Deep Truth. But, the collection is definitley worth checking out because there is something for everyone neutrals, greens, teals, blues etc. I already got Solar White & Cool Heat in my gratis. Solar White is pretty, but I already have an entire pallette of highlight colors & 9 times out of 10 I use Ricepaper. But, Cool Heat is one of the most beautiful teals ever! I'll be running to MAC tomorrow to also get:

Warm Chill
Gulf Stream
Climate Blue
& maybe Warming Trend. 

I'm not a big fan of Slimshines, but if you are there are some really hot colors!
Tomorrow can't come fast enough!


----------



## neezer (Jun 11, 2008)

hey ladies i put up a swatch of the colors i got today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f217/mac-cool-he...6/#post1161901

im not really feeling the colors except Blue Flame...i like the shiny finish it gives...and Warming Trend is okay, good highlight.


----------



## neezer (Jun 11, 2008)

Also Big T and Cool Heat does look very similar...Cool Heat is a little lighter tho...swatches are coming


----------



## f!erce (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I like the Cool Heat swatches I have seen.  I do not have any turquoise e/s except for Teal pigment, so I definitely want Cool heat e/s.   

I am not really into lip products, so I will probably pass unless I see them in person or in a FOTD.

Edit:  I ordered - Warm Chill, Cool Heat and Solar White e/s.   I cannot really get into the stores as I am still healing from having a baby, so I hope the colors work out._

 
Off topic - but congrats on the baby!!!  I just had a baby girl myself.  She is 3 weeks old as of yesterday.  This pregnancy has been killer on my pockets because now instead of actually making my way to the MAC store, now I just order stuff online...terrible.  In any event I ordered: Gulf Stream,  Warm Chill, Cool Heat and Blue Flame from this collection, along with Sketch and a travel jar for one of my bronzers that broke.  Mind you I JUST spent like $150 the week that SATC came out.  I need help...


----------



## entyce08 (Jun 11, 2008)

I think the colors in this collection will compliment WOC wonderfully!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f!erce* 

 
_Off topic - but congrats on the baby!!!  I just had a baby girl myself.  She is 3 weeks old as of yesterday.  This pregnancy has been killer on my pockets because now instead of actually making my way to the MAC store, now I just order stuff online...terrible.  In any event I ordered: Gulf Stream,  Warm Chill, Cool Heat and Blue Flame from this collection, along with Sketch and a travel jar for one of my bronzers that broke.  Mind you I JUST spent like $150 the week that SATC came out.  I need help...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Congrats to you too.  My baby boy will be 3 weeks on this Friday.  

I had pledged awhile back that I would limit my ordering MAC cosmetics online, so I am crossing fingers.


----------



## d n d (Jun 12, 2008)

I just made my purchases (like I need more makeup).  I got Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, and Climate Blue.  Climate Blue and Cool Heat are the stand-outs to me.  Both colors are really rich and vibrant, def summer colors!  Gulf Stream is pretty too, it's like Steamy but it's a little lighter.

I really wanted Warm Chill because I have been searching for a seafoam green eyeshadow but I was a little dissapointed with the color-payoff and texture.  It is suppose to be a frost but it applied like a lustre (in my opinion) and it didn't show up enough to want to purchase it.  Dang!

Solar White was pretty too, it reminds me a little of Vanilla pigment.


----------



## neezer (Jun 12, 2008)

i went and touched Solar White. Amazing. It looks pinkish white but when you put it on it's Gold


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2008)

Womp womp to Cool Heat.  I wanted to like it, but it just didn't wow me, and at this point have to be wowed to some degree to get something.  I got Climate Blue and called it a day.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_i went and touched Solar White. Amazing. It looks pinkish white but when you put it on it's Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I noticed that too.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Womp womp to Cool Heat.  I wanted to like it, but it just didn't wow me, and at this point have to be wowed to some degree to get something.  I got Climate Blue and called it a day._

 
LOL....womp womp.  I am kind of feeling the same way.  I previewed the shadows the other day and womp womp is exactly the sound playing in my head.  I want to pick up a slimshine and maybe 1 or 2 shadows at most and keep it moving.


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 13, 2008)

I was so excited too at the slimshines and I just ordered High 90s and I am all set!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jun 13, 2008)

I went to the Mac store armed with my 15% off coupon and 6 empty shadow cases in hand for B2M.  Cuz my life will never be the same if I don't get my Solar White TODAY! And as luck would have it, they didn't have any..So I got Cool Heat and Blue Flame.  They were prettier than I thought they would be!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 14, 2008)

Man, I don't hear anyone raving about Warm Chill.  Should I even bother with the color?


----------



## damsel (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Man, I don't hear anyone raving about Warm Chill.  Should I even bother with the color?_

 
warm chill is a beautiful color. it just takes a little bit more work to get it to show up. i think that's why a few people are put off by it. all you need is a good base (several have been suggested in the main discussion) to get it to show up as it does in the pot.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Man, I don't hear anyone raving about Warm Chill.  Should I even bother with the color?_

 
No, Patina is prettier IMO.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Man, I don't hear anyone raving about Warm Chill. Should I even bother with the color?_

 
warm chill is a gorgeous color!! i haven't seen anything other like it. it takes a bit to get it on but with the right base it definately shows up beautifully!! i would suggest getting it if you can.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_warm chill is a beautiful color. it just takes a little bit more work to get it to show up. i think that's why a few people are put off by it. all you need is a good base (several have been suggested in the main discussion) to get it to show up as it does in the pot._

 

you know it looks sooo good on me w/ just UDPP..wow!! I got it..and then got patina lol


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_I went to the Mac store armed with my 15% off coupon and 6 empty shadow cases in hand for B2M.  Cuz my life will never be the same if I don't get my Solar White TODAY! And as luck would have it, they didn't have any..So I got Cool Heat and Blue Flame.  They were prettier than I thought they would be!!_

 
DANG.  I ended up not being interested in this collection so I figured that was that.  Now I keep hearing all these positives about it (the ones from WOC make it even more difficult for me!) and a couple of the shadows are starting to look really good to me.  Never mind that it's a rare day that I wear a blue shadow or one with much blue in it.  I just refuse to buy another highlight color, though, so I can't even consider Solar White.  But ya'll are doing me in!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_i went and touched Solar White. Amazing. It looks pinkish white but when you put it on it's Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I know.  Love it.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_warm chill is a gorgeous color!! i haven't seen anything other like it. it takes a bit to get it on but with the right base it definately shows up beautifully!! i would suggest getting it if you can._

 

I must have missed this color yesterday.  I saw warming trend but not warm chill.  Darnit.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 14, 2008)

I went yesterday to two different locations and it was a circus.  I couldnt really concentrate on trying every color on my hand like I wanted.

But I picked up Solar White because I saw a MA who happened to be a WOC wearing it.  It was a beautiful gold.  I never would have even picked it up to swatch it initially.  its white in the pot.

But oh my when you put it on its such a pretty foil of light gold.  Everyone should get this color if nothing else from the collection.


----------



## zuiahiah99 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I went yesterday to two different locations and it was a circus. I couldnt really concentrate on trying every color on my hand like I wanted.

But I picked up Solar White because I saw a MA who happened to be a WOC wearing it. It was a beautiful gold. I never would have even picked it up to swatch it initially. its white in the pot.

But oh my when you put it on its such a pretty foil of light gold. Everyone should get this color if nothing else from the collection._

 
I agree. It looks white in the pot so i passed on it the first time.  Today i tried it and it is a gold.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, my question about Solar White is the shade of gold we're talking about.  There are several colors that are white gold.  You look at them and they look white.  You put them on and they look like a yellow gold.  I find a lot of those too yellow.  How would you describe Solar White?  Does it have pink and/or peach tones like Vanilla?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Ok, my question about Solar White is the shade of gold we're talking about.  There are several colors that are white gold.  You look at them and they look white.  You put them on and they look like a yellow gold.  I find a lot of those too yellow.  How would you describe Solar White?  Does it have pink and/or peach tones like Vanilla?_

 
I tried it today and it looked like a good if not perfect dupe of Cloudbound.  NW 45.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_you know it looks sooo good on me w/ just UDPP..wow!! I got it..and then got patina lol_

 
Hehe, I'm wearing it over UDPP right now and fell in LOVE!  This color is a definite keeper.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I tried it today and it looked like a good if not perfect dupe of Cloudbound.  NW 45._

 
Thank you.  I will pass.  I already have Cloudbound and I am not too fond of it.


----------



## jaclynashley (Jun 15, 2008)

I want all of it !
Though I doubt I'll get any since I'm in Puerto Rico for the summer and my Grandpa thinks most of MAC is ridiculously expensive (or so I think) I'm so mad since I was really looking forward to this collection but I'll still look forward to going back home to Las Vegas to my 2 Colour Forms Brush Sets . (;


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 15, 2008)

I love solar white!!! I even wanted to get a backup lol..I don't have the cloudbound


----------



## neezer (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_No, Patina is prettier IMO._

 

Warm Chil is Green gold and Patina is a light taupe...maybe you meant Warming Trend?


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jun 15, 2008)

Sigh!!! I've been makeup shopping all weekend - even made a CCO trip.  I'll go back to the Mac store to pick up Solar White, of course with my 15% off coupon tomorrow.  I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_Warm Chil is Green gold and Patina is a light taupe...maybe you meant Warming Trend?_

 
LOL, yep, that's what I meant.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jun 18, 2008)

I already have Deep Truth, but I bought Blue Flame. While it is similar, Blue Flame is a much brighter, bluer blue colour.  It's a beautiful, striking colour. I would not miss this one!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm NC40 and have been on the fence about Warm Chill and now I've missed the boat because it is sold out on the MAC site.  I had wanted to use my F&F.  

I don't know if anyone else feels this way, but I get annoyed at colors that "need a good base".  I mean, shouldn't colors be good colors on their own?  If Warm Chill has a base underneath and it's sheer, isn't 1/2 of what you are seeing the base really and not the actual Warm Chill?

At any rate, of course, being the MAC addict I am, I still kinda want it because of all the raves and with the LE hype, I'm afraid if I don't find it now, I'll miss out.  *sigh* 

So, are there any Warm Chill owners out there able to do a EOTD?  I'd love to see how it actually looks on someone of color, in addition to the wonderful posts that people have been doing on their hands.

Also, I ordered Cool Heat.  I had Big T and hoped that Cool Heat would be better texture, but I don't mind the Big T one too much.  If Cool Heat isn't WAY better, then I think I'll just stick with Big T and swap Cool Heat or exchange it.  What do you guys think?  

So...I ended up with Warming Trend and Cool Heat from this collection -- but I want Warm Chill and will probably get rid of Cool Heat.  

Thanks!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IvyTrini* 

 
_I already have Deep Truth, but I bought Blue Flame. While it is similar, Blue Flame is a much brighter, bluer blue colour.  It's a beautiful, striking colour. I would not miss this one!_

 
Wow, thanks so much for the post.  I think I would like Blue Flame much better!  Are there swatch comparisons anywhere?


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_I'm NC40 and have been on the fence about Warm Chill and now I've missed the boat because it is sold out on the MAC site. I had wanted to use my F&F. 

I don't know if anyone else feels this way, but I get annoyed at colors that "need a good base". I mean, shouldn't colors be good colors on their own? If Warm Chill has a base underneath and it's sheer, isn't 1/2 of what you are seeing the base really and not the actual Warm Chill?

At any rate, of course, being the MAC addict I am, I still kinda want it because of all the raves and with the LE hype, I'm afraid if I don't find it now, I'll miss out. *sigh* 

So, are there any Warm Chill owners out there able to do a EOTD? I'd love to see how it actually looks on someone of color, in addition to the wonderful posts that people have been doing on their hands.

Also, I ordered Cool Heat. I had Big T and hoped that Cool Heat would be better texture, but I don't mind the Big T one too much. If Cool Heat isn't WAY better, then I think I'll just stick with Big T and swap Cool Heat or exchange it. What do you guys think? 

So...I ended up with Warming Trend and Cool Heat from this collection -- but I want Warm Chill and will probably get rid of Cool Heat. 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel you on the shadows that do need a base. I am very annoyed with that too.  Warm Chill would have been SO hot if it didn't need a base.  And I've tried Warm Chill underneath Rollickin PP and all you see is the Rollickin.  I am not pleased but I will work with it some more.  Its still a pretty color.

In terms of Big T, the texture is not really any different than Cool Heat, which is why I passed.   It still has that chalky texture, IMO.

In terms of which one to keep, I say keep Warm Chill.


----------



## d n d (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_I'm NC40 and have been on the fence about Warm Chill and now I've missed the boat because it is sold out on the MAC site. I had wanted to use my F&F. 

I don't know if anyone else feels this way, but I get annoyed at colors that "need a good base". I mean, shouldn't colors be good colors on their own? If Warm Chill has a base underneath and it's sheer, isn't 1/2 of what you are seeing the base really and not the actual Warm Chill?

At any rate, of course, being the MAC addict I am, I still kinda want it because of all the raves and with the LE hype, I'm afraid if I don't find it now, I'll miss out. *sigh* 

So, are there any Warm Chill owners out there able to do a EOTD? I'd love to see how it actually looks on someone of color, in addition to the wonderful posts that people have been doing on their hands.



Also, I ordered Cool Heat. I had Big T and hoped that Cool Heat would be better texture, but I don't mind the Big T one too much. If Cool Heat isn't WAY better, then I think I'll just stick with Big T and swap Cool Heat or exchange it. What do you guys think? 

So...I ended up with Warming Trend and Cool Heat from this collection -- but I want Warm Chill and will probably get rid of Cool Heat. 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree.  I went to get this shadow  and was sad to see that it fell short of my expectations.  It looked so vibrant in the pot but looked drab on my skin.  Maybe if you want it bad enough, you could pair it with Greenstroke Paint Pot or UDPP.  The other colors in the collections are very vibrant and worth adding to your collection if you don't have anything similar...heck you might as well try to track down Warm Chill too because a color like this may not come back around for a while!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 19, 2008)

im actually not having so much trouble with getting warm chill to show up on udpp or layered over one the the darker colors in the collection. i also have used it over cash flow pp. u can kind of see it in one of my fotds in my cool heat fotd thread. it's such a gorgeous color. i would suggest getting it if you can.


----------



## creme.delefemme (Jun 20, 2008)

I wonder if any of these colors are dupes.But, I planning on getting Solar White, Warm Chill and Cool Heat.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 21, 2008)

I haven't read through this entire thread but I currently only have Solar White and Climate Blue eyeshadows. I already have colors like Deep Truth, Parrot and Waternymph so I skipped the Blue Flame and Gulf Stream shadows.  

I was sooooooooooooooooooo on the fence about the Cool Heat eyeshadow because I had heard so many different opinions on the texture. But, I went ahead and ordered it. I remember liking it when I saw it briefly in the store but once again, hearing the comments on it made me rethink it a hundred times but I decided to use the friends/family coupon and ordered it. Well, I decided to go through my makeup and came across something so very beautiful. I don't think it is sold anymore and it just may be what we all want the Cool Heat e/s to be. Do you ladies remember L'Oreal On-The-Loose shadows? They were like pigments. Well there was one called Diva Down. This thing is so gorgeous! I can't believe I just had it sitting in my stash. It's the most beautiful turquoise blue/green with shimmer. I decided to pair it with MAC Plumage and a bit of Solar White on the browbone. Gorgeous! Now I'm thinking of sending the Cool Heat back or giving it as a gift to someone who has a birthday coming up.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, I caved today and tracked down Warm Chill at my local Macy's!  Hopefully I will be able to get it to work for me!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 21, 2008)

I think ALL WOC should own Solar White. It's so pretty. I'm in love with it. I'm NC50 btw.


----------



## damsel (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 

 
_I think ALL WOC should own Solar White. It's so pretty. I'm in love with it. I'm NC50 btw._

 
agreed. it looks great as a highlight and i imagine it would look great on the lids too.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_agreed. it looks great as a highlight and i imagine it would look great on the lids too._

 

I also think it would probably look great on the lids. I wore it for the first time today on the browbone. I can see how some people might not think it's all that pretty because of how it looks in the pan. But the color in the pan does not do it justice at all.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 

 
_I think ALL WOC should own Solar White. It's so pretty. I'm in love with it. I'm NC50 btw._

 
I do like Solar White, but it is the GOLDEST thing on me!  Does anyone else find it extremely gold on themselves?


----------



## jin1022000 (Jun 22, 2008)

I bought every e/s of COOL HEAT except warming trend...

Solar white is very nice, a hint of gold, great highlighter/base color

Blue flame ISNT deep truth's EVIL TWIN! It's a very nice metallic blue color! Should look great on any girl ^^

Climate blue is chalky (i hate the texture >.<"), but if you have amazing blending skills, the color is AWSOME! very unique~ A DARK PURPLE COLOR HAS A HINT OF BLUE. (more purple than blue i'd say...)

Warm chill is a light minty green, nice texture, a great base color for greens.

Cool heat isn't much alike PARROT. I like cool heat more ^^ (cool heat has more blue than parrot! and more intensed)

Gulf stream... oh boy! LOVELY COLOR!. A neutral green, i love the color and the texutre


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 23, 2008)

Im looking forward to Solar White when Cool Heat comes to the UK. I hope Warm Chill works for me, so many mixed opinions on it. And I love Slimshines so By Degrees on my list, i have enough empties to B2M for it =D


----------



## Starry (Jun 23, 2008)

I got Solar White, love this! Wore it as a wash all over my lid with Saddle in the crease. It was very understated and very pretty. Not overdone at all. 

I also got three Slimshines...love them thangs! 

Gentle Simmer
Tropic Glow 
High 90's 

All nice and bright for the summer. 

I am thinking of getting Gulf Stream just because of the bangin texture.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Starry* 

 
_I got Solar White, love this! Wore it as a wash all over my lid with Saddle in the crease. It was very understated and very pretty. Not overdone at all. 

I am thinking of getting Gulf Stream just because of the bangin texture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You have to get Gulf stream, so pretty. It does kind of remind me of shimmermoss but shimmermoss has gold in it however, a neutral color on the lid, gulf stream in outer lid and plumage in crease is bangin. I received compliments on it yesterday although I thought my application was crap. 

Soooo, GET IT!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 24, 2008)

im so not sure whether passing up blue flame was smart or not because some people are saying it a brighter metallic blue but when i swatched it on my self it looked like deep truth...


----------



## damsel (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_im so not sure whether passing up blue flame was smart or not because some people are saying it a brighter metallic blue but when i swatched it on my self it looked like deep truth..._

 
well, if you don't have either of the two i would go w/ blue flame. if you have deep truth already skip it.


----------



## honeebee (Jun 24, 2008)

Initially I wasn't planning to get much, since I have tons of blues. But I saw everything in person and I couldn't help myself. I got:

Solar White e/s - really loving this, looks way better on then in the pan.
Gulf Stream e/s
Warm Chill e/s
Cool Heat e/s - I did a great look with this in the crease, eyepopping on the lid & Solar White as a hilight.
Climate Blue e/s
Blue Flame e/s
Tropic Glow Slimshine
Turquatic Heat fragrance


----------



## allThingsGirl (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are making me want Solar White!


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I do like Solar White, but it is the GOLDEST thing on me! Does anyone else find it extremely gold on themselves?_

 

YES and i LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_im so not sure whether passing up blue flame was smart or not because some people are saying it a brighter metallic blue but when i swatched it on my self it looked like deep truth..._

 
Same here they looked tooo similar...


----------



## honeebee (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with this and about Big T & Cool Heat being similiar. I swatched them together and they are almost identical in shade, I could only tell the difference because Cool Heat isn't as pigmented as Big T. I had to layer it on to get it close to Big T
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I might be posting it up for swap soon....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naxiaa30* 

 
_Same here they looked tooo similar...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## d n d (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeebee* 

 
_I agree with this and about Big T & Cool Heat being similiar. I swatched them together and they are almost identical in shade, I could only tell the difference because Cool Heat isn't as pigmented as Big T. I had to layer it on to get it close to Big T
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I might be posting it up for swap soon...._

 

Someone may have aleady suggested this but I put Cool Heat over Sea Me Shadestick and it really brought out the color.


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 25, 2008)

OKay so i got Gulf Stream, Solar White, and Climate Blue... I though Blus Flame looked too much like Deep Truth on my skin.  I love these colors. I have NOTHING but good things to say...LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IIIIIITTTTT!!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 29, 2008)

I got the Cool Heat shadow in this week and I really like it. The texture is fine in my opinion. On Saturday I wore it paired with Solar White and Deep Truth. Looked really nice. I'll keep it.


----------



## honeebee (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes, it looks great over Sea Me. The collection is pretty. 
If you have Big T, then you probably don't need Cool Heat.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Someone may have aleady suggested this but I put Cool Heat over Sea Me Shadestick and it really brought out the color._


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 6, 2008)

I ended up with Gulf Stream, Climate Blue, Cool Heat, Warm Chill, Solar White and Blue Flame. My 3 stand outs are Cool Heat, Gulf Stream and Climate Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that Cool Heat is a cross between Nightbird from the Formal Black Intense Eyes palette and Big T. The texture is heaps nicer than Big T which I find very hard and crunchy. My brushes have a hard time picking it up but Cool Heat glides on much easier. Gulf Stream is such a pretty colour. It it's a minty teal and also glides on very nicely. I love using this in the inner corners of my eyes.Climate Blue is much nicer than I thought it would be. I read some bad reviews and was a bit worried that they would be true. It looks so good over Electro Sky paint pot. In fact ALL of these shadows do. Something about that colour really makes them pop. Solar White wasn't as great as I was expecting it to be. It remindes me of the goldy colour which I think is called "Cloudbound" from the Pandemonium quad. I reckon if you have that  you can skip Solar White.

I am very pleased with this collection and think that MAC delivered with some stunning shades that look great on many skintones.


----------



## Covergirl913 (Jul 6, 2008)

I hadn't really paid any attention to this collection until I was in the mall yesterday....the only color that jumped at me was cool heat eyeshadow...so I ended up getting that as a back to mac item..that color is gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...everything else seemed similiar to colors I already own...especially solar white...


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 6, 2008)

Blue Flame is brighter than Deep Truth.  Deep Truth would give a dark smoky eye, while Blue Flame would give an intense, bright eye.  It's wonderful!


----------

